# Weekly competition 2007-34 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,FMC,MM,PM,Relay)



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2007)

I will make this look pretty and include the usual explanations later. I really have no time for it at the moment. When in doubt, check the info from the previous competition.

Weekly competition
*2x2x2*
1. U2 B2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' U' L' F U L2 U L2 B R' D' F' L2 B L2 B R' F D2
2. D2 F2 D' B' D2 R2 U F D' L B2 L2 D' R2 B' D B D' F R2 F2 R' B2 D2 B2
3. U' F2 L B U B U2 R' F D2 F U2 B' U' R' F' D B' R D' L F' R B' L
4. U2 L U' R F2 D F' R2 F2 U2 L' B L2 U2 R2 D L2 F' U' B' L2 F L2 U' B
5. D B' L B D' F2 R' U2 B2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 U' B L2 F2 L U B' D2 F U B

*3x3x3*
1. L2 R' D' L B F2 D' U L' R2 D' U R2 F D2 R' D2 U' B D2 U2 R' B' R2 F2
2. L2 R' U' F' L U2 R2 B L' R2 F' R' B' F2 D2 U' F2 R D2 U B F2 R B2 R'
3. R U' B F D2 U L2 R' B R2 B2 L' F2 D F D R2 U' L B2 L2 R' B' F' D2
4. B2 U2 R F2 U F R U' B F2 L R' F' L' R' D' L' R' U2 B2 F2 U2 B F2 L
5. L' U' F R2 F' D U F' R' B L' D F' D B' R' B2 F2 R2 D U B' F' R' D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
1. R2 B2 F2 D' U' L2 U2 B' L D' U' F2 R' B2 D B' R2 F D2 U' F' D U L2 R'
2. R2 U2 B2 R B R D' R2 B F R U' F' L2 D2 U' R D2 U' F L U' L R U2
3. F D U F2 D U2 L2 F' D U' B2 U' R2 B D U2 L2 D B F2 L' B2 F' L' R'
4. B F D F D' U2 B' F L R2 B L' F' L' D U' F2 D2 L R D' U' R2 F2 R
5. R' B' F2 D' U' R' D2 U' R' F U' F' R' B' D L' R2 B2 R D U' F D' U' L

*4x4x4*
1. B' r' B' f' F2 D L r R B' f' F' L' F r' B r2 D' F2 U' f2 F' L2 U L B f F' L2 B f F R2 f L2 r R' u F2 D
2. B D U' r2 R D u2 F2 D r2 U2 B R2 u2 R U L U B2 f2 r2 F' D L2 r R' U2 B' D' U2 r' R D' B R2 D2 u' U' L r'
3. F2 u' U L2 r' R' F' D2 r' B f F2 L2 f R' B L D2 r2 D' R2 u' r2 R U2 B' F' L2 r' R' U L2 u2 U2 f' F' U' B' L2 u'
4. f L r2 R2 U F D' u2 L D' r' F L' r u U f' F' u B L r' U f r D' L2 u L B' f2 L' R2 u f' u B u B2 f2
5. f2 D u2 U' L R2 B D2 r2 D F2 u' f' u L2 u U' r u2 f2 L2 u U' L' U2 B f2 F2 u' L u' F2 r u' L D' B' f2 F' R'

*5x5x5*
1. D b2 F R d' R' f F U R d B' U L' l' r2 R U' L2 l' r R' b2 f D' u U' B f F2 u2 B F2 l2 f2 l2 u2 B L2 R2 f2 F2 r2 R F' D' l' U R2 u2 L d L' r' B' b2 f2 F D2 l
2. l2 D' L u U' R F2 D b' D2 r' d2 U2 f2 F2 L' l R D2 d2 u2 U' l2 r' R B' b2 f' L2 B2 F2 D d b' D B D2 u2 U f u' B' b' f2 F2 L2 r' R2 F' R b2 l U2 F r2 d f' D L2 R'
3. u' L' B' f F u2 f2 F2 r U F2 D' L l r' b l2 u U L' f2 F2 u' U l2 D2 B U2 l2 B2 r F2 l2 f' D2 d2 u' U l' f d2 b F2 D2 u' U R2 B' D B2 b L' r2 R' F' L2 R d2 B' F
4. L' l r' R' U2 b' f' l2 r' B' f' d2 f2 L' r2 b2 f' F2 U' f' F U' B' f2 d' B b2 F' D' u' L B f' d2 u r D l B2 b' f' F L' D d2 l' d2 l r b r2 B2 F2 L' l R D' d2 u' U
5. d l2 d B' b2 R2 D' L' D' B' f' F2 U R D' b2 l' R' B2 b' L' l2 r B r2 U2 b r2 u2 L D L2 l2 R2 b f2 l2 b' U r2 f' l' f' l d l' U2 R2 D' R' b f d L2 l' r' R2 f' L F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
1. B2 L' D2 L F D' R F2 D2 R' U2 R D F' D2 F' D' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L B'
2. U F' L2 U2 B2 D2 L' D L2 F R2 U B' U2 L F' D' L2 U2 L B' L' D2 B R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
1. B F L2 R D U' R2 D' U L2 R U' R2 B2 L' R2 B' L2 D' U B F2 U2 R U
2. B F U B2 U' B F R B' F2 D' B' L2 B' F U2 L' U L' D U' L' R' B D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
1. B2 L' r D' B2 F2 L' r' u F2 u2 U' f u2 L' f2 D2 L' D2 u B' R D B' D L' f' D' L R' u2 f2 D2 u2 U' f' F' D U' R'
2. B' F2 U L r2 B f2 F r' u r2 B L2 F2 L' U2 L B' F2 R' f D2 U2 r U f' U L2 r R2 D2 r' R U f' u2 U r D R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
1. L2 l2 r' R2 F d u' U2 B' f2 F' d r' d2 l B2 u' l' U2 L l F2 r2 B' b' R b' F d' L2 u R f l B2 f F' L' b' l f2 l D' u' l D d2 B' U2 B D f' L2 l' R B' b' f' F r2
2. B2 b2 f' F' U' L b L u2 B2 d l r d2 u f2 L' R d2 u2 U' b' D2 d' B' r R2 D' b f2 L l2 R' b' f F' D' d' L2 r' R' u' U' f R d u2 R' F u L' r b' U' L u2 B2 r' R2 d

*Square-1*
1. 0,-4 / 0,-5 / 6,3 / -3,0 / 0,3 / 0,1 / -1,5 / 1,0 / -3,0 / 0,4 / 0,2 / -3,4 / 0,2 / 0,4 / -2,0 / -3,4 / 4,4 / 0,2
2. 0,-1 / 0,-2 / 6,3 / 3,0 / 4,0 / 6,2 / 6,2 / 3,2 / 1,2 / 3,5 / 0,1 / 4,5 / 4,2 / -3,4 / 0,2 / 3,0
3. -2,-4 / 0,6 / 3,0 / -3,5 / 6,4 / -2,0 / 0,5 / 0,3 / 3,0 / 0,3 / 5,3 / 3,1 / 6,3 / -1,3 / -3,0 / 0,3 / 4,0
4. -5,3 / -1,0 / -3,0 / 6,3 / 0,4 / 4,5 / 6,0 / 0,4 / 5,2 / 6,0 / 4,0 / -2,0 / 0,2 / 0,2 / -2,4 / 0,3 / 2,3 /
5. 0,-3 / -3,-3 / 2,3 / -2,0 / 2,2 / -2,2 / -2,2 / 0,4 / 0,4 / -4,0 / 4,0 / 4,0 / -2,0 / 0,5 / 6,0 / -3,2 / 0,3 /

*PyraMinx*
1. l r b' U' R L R U' B R' U L R B' L B L' R B' U'
2. l r b' u' L R B' U R L R' B' R' L' U' L' R' L' R' U'
3. u' U R' U R L U' B L' R' L' B' R U' B R U' L' B' L
4. l r' b' u' R' L' B' R' L B U' B R U' B' L' R' L R U'
5. l r b' u U L U B' U R B' R L B' U L' U' L U B'

*MegaMinx*
1. a3 e2 a3 f4 D3 C2 D2 E a2 b c3 F2 d2 B2 E2 a c4 f b2 a3 d F2 d4 f2 D2 A3 b4 E2 e4 a f2 b4 e4 d3 F E2 D4 c4 f4 D4 b4 e2 a2 d a3 d F e f3 a e2 C4 d2 a4 f D c E3 d4 e
2. c3 e d a4 c3 F3 B e2 f e a4 e3 a2 b e3 B3 E c2 f4 C f2 e4 B2 A4 b3 c a4 c4 E4 a4 b4 D4 a e2 f2 b4 d3 c4 b a3 d2 F a4 f2 b4 e3 a4 b3 d f4 D c3 f2 e3 a3 c3 E d3 a4 c4
3. A a4 d2 a2 e2 f3 C4 E f4 e2 C3 A c3 F4 E d c F b D2 E4 f4 e2 B4 a f2 e2 d F2 A2 b3 f2 D2 c2 d4 F3 a3 b E4 e4 d4 B F b3 e3 B4 c2 E2 F c2 F2 c4 E3 A f e4 d3 f4 a3 c4
4. F c2 a e B4 f4 D4 E2 d3 B C3 c E4 a3 e3 f4 b4 E2 F3 c2 e f4 C2 A b f3 a3 e2 d3 F4 d4 f3 D2 e3 f2 C2 a2 d3 e3 B4 a3 e2 C D3 c3 f e2 d2 F2 d a3 d3 B4 D4 d3 a3 e2 B3 c4 d3
5. D E2 d2 B2 F e4 C b3 d2 f2 D A c f3 D3 c f3 a d3 f b E D2 f e d B4 f2 a e4 f3 b2 f3 C4 e3 f4 D3 F3 d2 a c3 F3 c3 b f3 e4 C4 B2 D4 A4 d3 a3 b3 f4 a d4 e4 d2 B2 A4

*Relay*: Scramble all 4 puzzles, take 15 seconds of inspection in total, solve all 4 puzzles, write down the time it took to solve all 4 puzzles
1. 2x2x2. R' D' F' D2 L U2 B2 U R' F' D' R D' R2 D2 L B R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D L'
1. 3x3x3. D F2 D2 L' U L D' U B U' B F' L2 D2 U2 B2 F' L R' B F' D U L F'
1. 4x4x4. r' R2 B' F' D' u' U L' r' R u2 F D f D2 r' R' B f' F2 D F2 r R' U' r' R2 D' u' U2 L' r2 R' B' L f' F' u2 R u2
1. 5x5x5. d u f2 l' d2 B' f' L2 D F u r' R D2 d U' b F' L' l' F2 D2 u L' l r2 R u2 B b' f F R2 D u L' R' f l2 R U L' B f' F L' f' F2 L l2 r R' u' R U B2 b2 d2 u2 r'

*Fewest Moves*
1. L' R B F R2 B2 L D2 U' L2 U B F L R F U2 B F' L R B' F2 D' U2 R' D' F R U' L2 D2 U B L B' U L2 U F D B2 F2 R U'
D B2 U B R2 F' L' D2 L B' D2 L2 U' F R2 B' U' R U' (19f*)

*Magic*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2007)

Reserved for fewest moves analysis


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 2, 2007)

Dan Cohen

2x2x2
8.66, 8.65, (6.21), 6.58, (11.58) -> 7.96
last one was really bad to start.

3x3x3
17.13, (14.71), (22.22), 17.47, 16.05 ->16.88
Holy ____ That was ridiculous. Everything just went really well except that 3rd one.

3x3x3 OH
(39.41), 40.71, 42.41, (55.44), 48.46 -> 43.86

4x4x4
1:24.16 OP, 1:23.59, (1:42.05 OP), (1:18.27), 1:23.43 -> 1:23.73
Eh... that middle one was horrible. I need to lube my 4x4.

5x5x5
2:19.50, 2:25.44, (2:07.97), (2:34.83), 2:11.22 -> 2:18.68
I think i'm gonna use my eastsheen at the next comp. I got my first sub-2 yesterday with it and a decent average today. The ~30 sec 3x3 is killing me. That needs to get faster.

Square-1
(1:29.83), (45.43), 56.22, 1:04.8, 54.34 -> 58.45
wow... After messing up on the first one I went and learned a couple of algs and apparently it helped. I got them into a cube pretty quickly also.

Pyraminx
(14.97), 15.94, (19.09), 17.22, 15.81 -> 16.32

Relay
3:58.38
2x2 ~10, 3x3 ~18, 4x4 ~1:20, 5x5 ~2:10
pretty decent. I'm not sure how much faster I could get. I did 3,5,4,2. The 3x3 for me needs the most inspection. Just a theory.


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 2, 2007)

2x2x2:
Average: 7.77
Times: 8.17 8.05 (9.03) 7.09 (6.33)

3x3x3:
Average: 14.87
Times: 15.20 14.33 15.07 (13.73) (15.87)

Yes, another Sub-15!


3x3x3 OH:
Average: 33.4
Times: (31.30) 35.81 (37.29) 32.10 32.29

Nice!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 2, 2007)

Magic: 1.48
(1.47) 1.49 (1.56) 1.48 1.47

I am working to get the NR at Pleasantville. 

2x2x2: 8.57
8.06 8.85 (7.76) 8.82 (8.86)

O_O;; It's consistent! 

3x3x3: 23.38
(21.42) 24.05 23.50 (24.71) 22.59

3x3x3 One-Handed: 1:02.63
1:01.63 (52.38) 53.97 1:12.31 (1:22.80)

Hand got tired at the end.

4x4x4: 1:41.62
1:39.94 1:41.99 (1:38.09) 1:42.93 (1:56.84)

5x5x5: 2:15.95
2:17.18 (2:29.34) 2:15.59 (2:12.12) 2:15.09

Last 4 edges needs work, as well as 3x3x3. Last solve had a 47 second center, and about a 40s first 8 edges.

Relay: 4:42.31
Slow, but faster than any of my previous attempts.


----------



## Erik (Oct 2, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk
Pyraminx: (7.66), 10.40, (14.06), 10.33, 8.34=>9.69
pyra is such fun on a GOOD pyraminx!
Magic: 1.25, (1.08), (DNF), 1.25, 1.18=>1.23
just reassambled my magic for the WC, I better quit now before I have to string it AGAIN!
Sq-1: 41.55, (44.18), 35.52, 41.00, (35.52)=>39.36 nice, I'd like this on WC


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 2, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> Magic: 1.48
> (1.47) 1.49 (1.56) 1.48 1.47
> 
> I am working to get the NR at Pleasantville.



Not gonna happen. Timothy Sun just got a 1.02 best and a 1.12 avg for the NaR. Sry...


----------



## Jack (Oct 2, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2
Average: 6.22
Times: 5.93, (7.08), 6.52, (5.75), 6.21

Really good!

3x3x3
Average: 17.17
Times: (13.50), (18.86), 15.63, 18.06, 17.71

First sub 19 in competition!  I figured out that my cube was really loose, so I tried going slow to get really good look ahead, and using this method I set my PB of 10.72 right before this average. The first and third solve were also really good look ahead.

3x3x3 OH
Average: 29.99
Times: (34.59), 29.44, (26.94), 30.69, 29.84

Yes! Just barely sub 30!! Maybe if I go to Pleasantville I can place in OH! 

4x4x4
Average: 1:21.38
Times: 1:20.43, 1:19.02 P, 1:24.69 O, (1:30.16 P), (1:11.25 P)

5x5x5
Average: 2:50.51
Times: 2:45.83, 2:52.25, 2:53.44, (2:39.41), (3:02.46)

Megaminx
Average: 2:39.49
Times: 2:38.81, 2:37.58, (2:16.47), (2:44.40), 2:42.08

Square-1
Average: 1:12.41
Times: 1:12.06, (43.16), (1:29.34), 1:14.46, 1:10.72

Parity on the first, third and fourth solves.

FMC
27 moves
2x2x2: z2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' F2
2x2x3: y F R U' F' R2
Pseudo F2L: F' U' F U' F U F' U2 F
OLL: U' F R U R' U'
Undo pseudo: F

Awesome! Finally sub 30! 11 move 2x2x3, then I found two moves that would build a block for a pseudo F2L (not sure if I spelled that right) and inserted the corner edge pair a bit different than normal. Then six move OLL and PLL skip, plus I saved a move by adjusting the top face before the OLL so the last move cancelled out with undoing the pseudo-ness. At first I thought it was 31 moves, but it was much better! I probably should try insertions, but I can never find any good skeletons...

Relay
5:20.27

That was really bad. The 4x4x4 especially, it had two pops and both parities.

BLD

2x2x2: DNF (1:06.00)
2x2x2: 56.00

3x3x3: DNF
3x3x3: DNF


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 3, 2007)

So I think Jack and I are increasing at a very close rate. It's kinda weird that we've dropped from 20+ avgs to 17s in 4-5 weeks. It's pretty sweet. At least for me.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 3, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Magic: 1.48
> ...



Guh, looks like I need to practice more. Well, there's still master magic...


----------



## hdskull (Oct 3, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> So I think Jack and I are increasing at a very close rate. It's kinda weird that we've dropped from 20+ avgs to 17s in 4-5 weeks. It's pretty sweet. At least for me.



how did u do it ? I got my first sub 20 avg today, and i kept on cubing and i ended up getting sub 20 avg of 30.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 3, 2007)

Idk... I guess learning almost all the rest of the OLLs helped. But it's all about look ahead. I just somehow aquired it. When that clicks... you drop a couple of seconds of you times instantly. In one day I like dropped to almost always being to sub 20 avg., and then like 2 weeks ago I just was able to be better. It was really weird.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 3, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> Idk... I guess learning almost all the rest of the OLLs helped. But it's all about look ahead. I just somehow aquired it. When that clicks... you drop a couple of seconds of you times instantly. In one day I like dropped to almost always being to sub 20 avg., and then like 2 weeks ago I just was able to be better. It was really weird.



i c, maybe today was my drop, since i got my first sub 20 avg, i'll look forward to the other drop  thanks.


----------



## gillesvdp (Oct 3, 2007)

*Gilles van den Peereboom*

*3x3 OH: 27.00 seconds*
Times: (29.96), (25.13), 27.54, 25.14, 28.31

Let's not talk about this...


----------



## Karthik (Oct 3, 2007)

*Karthik Puthraya*

*3x3x3 Speed Solve*
23.35, 24.29, (29.70), 24.97, (22.37)
Average:24.20
My best competition average! 

*3x3x3 BLD*
a.DNF 6 mins 32 sec
b.6 mins 16 secs

*3x3x3 OH *
61.00, 55.71, (53.53), 55.45, (67.23)
Average:57.38
Bad


----------



## Jack (Oct 3, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> So I think Jack and I are increasing at a very close rate. It's kinda weird that we've dropped from 20+ avgs to 17s in 4-5 weeks. It's pretty sweet. At least for me.



Yeah, I've been practicing a lot. Btw, does anyone know how big the Pleasantville competition will be? I want to go, but it will be a 9 hour drive and I want to know whether it is worth it. I'm getting really desperate for a competition, my times have improved a lot since the Canadian Open (back then I couldn't even do OH and my best 5x5 solve was 6:11).


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 3, 2007)

Umm.. the pleasantville comp is a decent size. Right now there are 28 registered people, but I know of at least one more that's not registered (mitchell). No offense to anyone else who's going, but there isn't too, too much major competition. Obviously mitchell's gonna win the 3x3 but everything else is pretty much between just a couple of people. This is the list of registered competitors.


----------



## Worms (Oct 3, 2007)

My times:

2x2:
1. (7,23)
2. (8,59)
3. 8,14
4. 7,80
5. 7,43
Average-5: 7.79''

3x3
1. 23,48
2. (27,28)
3. (23,31)
4. 23,34
5. 24,79
Average-5: 23.87''


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 3, 2007)

hendrik wache

*3x3*
avg: 44.39
40.97 42.08 50.14 (52.38) (39.38)
i messed up twice during performing an algorithm so two 50+ solves  
a shame, the scrambles were quite nice


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 3, 2007)

Jack said:


> Btw, does anyone know how big the Pleasantville competition will be? I want to go, but it will be a 9 hour drive and I want to know whether it is worth it. I'm getting really desperate for a competition, my times have improved a lot since the Canadian Open (back then I couldn't even do OH and my best 5x5 solve was 6:11).



masterofthebass pretty much hit it on the nail. I assume more people will show up, possibly those with custom puzzles too!

However, this competition unfortunately falls on the same date as the SAT tests (including the only foreign language listening tests of the year), so I assume multiple people will not be able to attend.

If you are really 'desperate' for a competition, you should definitely come! There is a pretty good likelihood that you will place too.


----------



## dbeyer (Oct 3, 2007)

Pleasantville, should be quite ... pleasant. I guess it really sucks that I can't make it, due to schedules, budgets, and just the fact that my boss is getting sick of like 6 competitions in a year ... sort of annoying them, especially after the Worlds competition. I am more so happy with the thought of training post-worlds. But I seriously recommend the competition! Seriously I think that Tim Reynolds and Rowe Hessler will put on a good show with there stuff, and whoever else will be there.

.oO Just my thoughts


----------



## Lofty (Oct 3, 2007)

Brian Loftus
3x3x3 OH:
32.40, 30.28, (34.37), 24.72, (21.55)= 29.13!!
yay! even tho this was very inconsistent it is still my pb avg and single solve! I will have to do the other events later due to pain in my right thumb from too much cubing.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a short note to let everyone know that Magic is still included in the competition. I forgot to mention it.

See you all back on this forum after Worlds (Monday)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 4, 2007)

dbeyer said:


> Pleasantville, should be quite ... pleasant. I guess it really sucks that I can't make it, due to schedules, budgets, and just the fact that my boss is getting sick of like 6 competitions in a year ... sort of annoying them, especially after the Worlds competition. I am more so happy with the thought of training post-worlds. But I seriously recommend the competition! Seriously I think that Tim Reynolds and Rowe Hessler will put on a good show with there stuff, and whoever else will be there.



Ah, that really sucks! But I suppose we all have to work...

And I totally agree with you about Tim and Rowe. Michael Gottlieb can't go, but perhaps Matt Walter can?


----------



## Callum (Oct 4, 2007)

Another really bad average for competition.


3x3x3
Average:45.27
Times: (37.40), 45.40, 37.53, 52.90, (1:33.50)
The last solve was a pop and it took a while to get piece back in. I also screwed up on the PLL and had to redo a corner edge pair and the last layer.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 5, 2007)

*Sikan Li*

*3x3x3:* 20.08, (17.75), 18.75, 21.26, (22.47) => *20.03*
So close! Haha I got my firs sub 20 avg of 10 a few days ago!

*3x3x3 OH:* (32.16), 36.05, 36.48, 36.34, (38.02) => *36.29*
Average.
*
3x3x3 BLD:* 4:38.80, DNF (4:55.38) => *4:38.80*
Off by 5 edges, must’ve cycled wrong somewhere...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 5, 2007)

Mike Hughey:
2x2x2: 10.12, 11.28, (7.31), (11.78), 10.83 = 10.74
3x3x3: 36.45, 33.19, (30.19), (37.84), 31.14 = 33.59
3x3x3 OH: (1:09.33), (54.84), 1:00.36, 1:01.27, 1:02.36 = 1:01.33
4x4x4: 1:57.83 P, (1:53.84), 2:09.22 P, 2:10.90 O, (2:23.98) = 2:05.98
5x5x5: 3:58.28, (4:03.76), (3:28.78), 3:41.60, 3:47.85 = 3:49.24
The 2x2x2 scrambles were really easy this week (but I’m still no good). For 3x3x3 OH, 54.84 is my new PB. Good times on 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 for me, bad on 5x5x5.

2x2x2 BLD: 1:00.56, 57.20 = 57.20
3x3x3 BLD: 3:25.29, DNF (3:30.14) = 3:25.29
4x4x4 BLD: DNF (21:05.70), DNF (28:00.03) = DNF
5x5x5 BLD: DNF (53:08.64), DNF (50:15.40) = DNF
For 2x2x2 BLD, 57.20 is my new PB. The big cubes BLD were depressing – it’s the first time I’ve ever tried and missed all 4.  And the times were pretty mediocre as well. 4x4x4 memorization: 10:00, 11:40; 5x5x5 memorization: 26:30, 24:30.

PyraMinx: (31.49), (50.48), 46.93, 41.50, 33.59 = 40.67
I’m not actually this bad at this (bad, maybe, but not this bad). Right before this I was averaging 20-25 seconds per solve. But just before I started, my brand new PyraMinx that I bought at cube4you (http://www.cube4you.com/218_Pyraminx-with-Fluorescent-labels.html) had one tip pop out about half an inch, so now it practically falls apart in your hands when you turn it. Very depressing, since it was so expensive. Anyway, I couldn’t bring myself to not compete after that, so I just went really slowly and managed to mostly avoid pops.

MegaMinx: (22:14:19.61), 22:59.69, 15:49.59, 16:00.73, (14:20.44) = 18:16.67
Yes, the first time there is 22 *hours*, not 22 minutes. I thought it would be fun to have my first experience with a MegaMinx be a competition solve. (And I’ve been careful to not read any instructions for solving it before now, so it wouldn’t spoil the attempt. All I knew was that people said, “you can use a lot of the things on the 3x3x3 to solve it.” But I didn’t really start trying those even until a couple of hours into it.) So, as soon as I got my $5 MegaMinx from cube4you, I applied the first competition scramble. Unfortunately, it was late at night, so I needed to go to bed, and then get up the next morning and go to work, so I had to wait until that night to finish it. So I just let the timer run until I was done. I really spent about 4 hours total on it. The second one was a little easier – surely this is the biggest improvement ever in a set of 5 solves in a competition, isn’t it? (Almost 60x from first attempt to second, almost 100x from first to last!) Since it wasn’t done all in one sitting, I’ll be okay with it if it counts as a DNF – it doesn’t affect my average anyway.

Relay: 7:14.32 (2x2x2: ~0:12, 3x3x3: ~0:38, 4x4x4: ~2:25, 5x5x5: ~4:00)

Square-1: still working on the first scramble 

Fewest moves: 44 moves
2x2x2: D2 U’ F2 D’ R F2 R’
2x2x3: D2 B’ D’ L2 D2 L’
3rd pair without cross: x’ y2 L’ U’ L U L’ U’ L
4th pair: U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R
fix edges: L F2 L’ R U2
PLL: R L U2 R’ U’ R U2 L’ U R’ U’

-----

Marie Hughey:
3x3x3: 2:57.77, 2:34.01, 2:53.94, (4:24.47), (2:23.50) = 2:48.57
A bad week for my daughter, I'm afraid. She was averaging under 2 minutes a couple of days ago, but she wasn't concentrating very well on these, I think.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 5, 2007)

Brian Loftus
I did two more puzzles.
2x2x2:
13.62 (31.52), 19.96, (10.93), 15.58 = 16.34
3x3x3:
(21.66), 22.94, 26.91 (29.84), 26.65 = 25.5
not one of my better averages for either of them...
back to OH practice lol...


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 6, 2007)

2x2: 8.90, 8.46, 7.11, (4.11), (11.07) Average: 8.16
4.11 was lucky

3x3OH: 42.00, (52.67), 40.95, (39.43), 40.95
40 was CLS'ed, and 39.43 was L' U L last pair with OLL skip

2x2 BLD: DNF, 48.03 Best: 48.03

3x3 BLD: 3:46.59, DNF
DNF I was tired so I gave up 20 secs into memo

Magic: 1.45, (3.32), 1.57, 1.54, (1.44) Average: 1.52

Ok... hoping for sub-1.40 soon. Finally learned non-regrip method...

Master Magic: (8.34), 6.61, (6.27), 6.54, 7.36 Average: 6.84
Just finished stringing it today... I think Lucas Garron's page is the only one with explicit, step-by-step instructions on doing so. My master magic isn't exactly "broken in" right now...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 6, 2007)

Master magic is not yet an event!! (although it should be)


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 6, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> Master magic is not yet an event!! (although it should be)



I believe it was in previous competitions... hmm...


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 7, 2007)

Victor Larsen

3x3x3
Average: 43.03
Times: (55.62), (40.04), 41.73, 40.93, 46.43
This is my personal best! I did the first solve cold, so I guess that shows some. I even tried the extended cross on 2 of the solves (can't remember which though)

3x3x3 OH
Average: 104.17
Times: 110.56, (112.20), 100.59, (97.62), 101.37
Again my personal best. Also broke 100 seconds for the first time!

3x3x3 BLD
Best: 13.37.35
Times: 13.37.35 DNF
My first solve! Also the memorization on the second was in just 6 minutes, but I switched into the wrong alg during one of the edges, and tried my best to back track. Guess it didn't work out.

This was a lot of personal bests in the same competition. I'm really excited.


----------



## Hubdra (Oct 7, 2007)

3x3: Avg: 22.75

21.67 22.02 (30.30) (20.78) 24.56 


Hey Guys, I'm back after a little break and some training.


----------



## jeff081692 (Oct 8, 2007)

Jefferson James

3x3x3
Average= 32.00
33.56, (28.08), 32.94, (37.08), 29.48

My DIY core is bent so im using a store cube and I actually got as good as I was with my DIY lol. 

4x4x4
Average= 2:54.43
(3:08.31), 2:52.62, 2:59.33, 2:51.33, (2:40.83)

After im sub 20 on 3x3 I will probably work on this one.

5x5x5
Average=6:39.52
6:17.06, (5:32.50), (9:24.73), 6:41.56, 6:59.92

3rd solve I messed up centers twice during edge pairing. This is my first time timing myself on this cube. I can be alot faster if I learn the algs for edges.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2007)

*2x2x2*: 9.53 (10.87) (6.76) 9.60 9.06 = *9.40*
*3x3x3*: 30.59 (20.27) (31.64) 26.06 25.03 = *27.23*
*3x3x3_oh*: 59.54 (1:01.51) 46.25 43.45 (38.70) = *49.75*
*4x4x4*: (2:01.28) 1:54.72(P) (1:48.23)(OP) 1:50.29 1:58.34(P) = *1:54.45*
*5x5x5*: 3:09.70 (2:42.54) 2:55.92 (3:14.26) 3:12.15 = *3:05.92*
*2x2x2_bf*: DNF, 1:24.15 = *1:24.15*
*3x3x3_bf*: DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*square-1*: (1:58.99)(P) (58.74) 1:27.12 1:47.98 1:32.15(P) = *1:35.75*
*pyraminx*: (12.75) (33.67) 18.86 20.76 22.33 = *20.65*
*megaminx*: 4:41.26 (5:04.40) (4:01.20) 4:04.70 4:10.09 = *4:18.68*
*magic*: (1.64) 3.61 (14.27) 3.02 1.92 = *2.85*
*relay*: 5:15.71(OP) = *5:15.71* (3:00 + 1:35 + 30 + 10)
*fewest moves *= *30*
2x2x2 (6): x2 F R F' U D' B2
2x2x3 (4): F2 R' F2 R
Cross + 3rd pair - 2 cancellations (2): U2 L
4th pair - 1 cancellation (8): U B L2 B' U2 L' U L'
OLL (9): F U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F
PLL (1): U

Mostly bad because of fatique, fewest moves was good though. I was especially proud of the algorithm I found for the 4th pair that had 3 cancellations and gave me a PLL skip. The entire solve took me 5 minutes, that alg took me 20 minutes to discover it.

Too bad I couldn't find a good solution at Worlds. After finding a 15 moves start I tried at least 10 different endings, but they all kept ending up extremely bad. I will write more about Worlds in the next couple of days after I got some rest. Very short summary:
-Great venue,
-I got to meet all great cubers and mr. Rubik himself
-very bad personal results (2 good 3x3x3 solves, 1 good 5x5x5 solve, very many DNF's)
-pretty bad judges
-too much pressure on the organisation to make it a great tournament 
-regular finals were great
-almost no sleep


----------



## guusrs (Oct 13, 2007)

Is it too late to post it my FMC solve? I found this a few days before the WC2007 but forgo to post it (NB. I showed Arnaut in Budapest) 
For the case is is not too late my 1 hour solve:
I do not remember what I did in each phase so I number them with 1,2,3,4
phase 1): L2 R D2 F' D F (6)
phase 2): U2 L F' L F2 L2 U2 (13)
phase 3): D B' D' (16)
phase 4): B' U' B2 L U' L' U B' (24)
which leaves a corner-3-cycle. If you insert after phase 2): B U' B' D B U B' D' (8) 3 moves will cancel out at the end which yields a 29-move solution

Greetz 

Gus


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 14, 2007)

3x3x3
*Average:* 24.15
*Times:* 22.11, 24.43, (21.59), (26.54), 25.85

Sorry I'm late again...won't happen again.


----------

